# Every Bird Loves Scritches!



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here are my two getting some lovins and as always I took LOTS of pics
Cupid






























































He wants more 









and After I mess up his feathers he has to fix them


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

and now some of Aero


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awww how cute


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Lindsey


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

hehehehe! They are so cute.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Debbie!


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

My cleo used to love them, but since she has been home, she hasn't tolerated them as much.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Too funny...Cinnamon thinks any time a finger comes near her its because that finger wants to scratch her head!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Too funny...Cinnamon thinks any time a finger comes near her its because that finger wants to scratch her head!


OMyGoodness same with Cupid! When I put my finger in front of him to step up he puts his head down for scritches, if I give him some and then stop **** chase my fingers around til I give him more  Cupid never turns them down, whereas Aero, if she doesnt want them she lets me know!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre adorable 

theyre definately happy tiels!


----------



## Zamion (May 23, 2011)

Awww, so cute! I'm new to cockatiels, what kinds are those two?


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

how precious!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Zamion said:


> Awww, so cute! I'm new to cockatiels, what kinds are those two?


Aero is a cinnamon lutino and Cupid is a whiteface cinnamon


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats adorable. When McGee is on my shoulder and wants scritches (he makes clicking noises), and my hands are full, he will give himself scritches by rubbing his head on my glasses or ear. (just like a cat rubbing up against something).


----------



## Valpo (Apr 22, 2011)

You have a different scratching strategy from me. Oh well whatever the bird likes.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

They are so cute and happy. 

Lulu does not let me give her scritches yet. I sometimes try to sneak them in though.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Graystar Use To Pick Up My Finger And Try To Put It On Her Head For Me To Scrach She Is My Bossy Tiel And If I Don't Scratch When She Demands It I Will Get Nipped! She Is My Only Tiel Right Now That Likes Head Scratches Well Her And Ivory! Tyson My Cockatoo Won't Step On My Hand Instead He Puts His Head On My Hand For Scratches And If I Don't Scratch It He Will Scratch His Own Head With His Foot


----------

